# HOW DO YOU COPE KNOWING THIS GUY IS 6'4 WITH HUGE FRAME



## moggingmachine (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't cope honestly its over.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

I don’t have to cope. I know I will frame mog him and possibly height mog him after looksmaxxing. Fuck that soy cunt


----------



## 195cm (Jan 12, 2020)

6'4 manlet


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I don’t have to cope. I know I will frame mog him and possibly height mog him after looksmaxxing. Fuck that soy cunt


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 12, 2020)

cope


----------



## LookistWorld (Jan 12, 2020)

I cannot. I will rope tomorrow.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I don’t have to cope. I know I will frame mog him and possibly height mog him after looksmaxxing. Fuck that soy cunt


If you don’t go ER that is


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> If you don’t go ER that is


I will looksmax before my mental issues get the better of me, god willing


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I will looksmax before my mental issues get the better of me, god willing


God speed bro


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 12, 2020)

This guy looks down on lookism.net for its "obsession with skulls", but then he gets utterly humbled by som female gook streamer who bragged about how her jawline is better than his.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I don't


U mog him


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't need to cope, I frontonasal angle mog him and everyone on this forum, fuck, I even frontonasal angle mog batman and superman, that is all I care tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> U mog him


I don't


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 12, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> This guy looks down on lookism.net for its "obsession with skulls", but then he gets utterly humbled by som female gook streamer who bragged about how her jawline is better than his.


the ones who flee away from the truth are doomed to be punished by it.

I'd like to imagine that in that very moment it hit him.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 12, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> the ones who flee away from the truth are doomed to be punished by it.
> 
> I'd like to imagine that in that very moment it hit him.


This nigga just responded to himself


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 12, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This nigga just responded to himself



schizophrenimaxx


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 12, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> the ones who flee away from the truth are doomed to be punished by it.
> 
> I'd like to imagine that in that very moment it hit him.


indeed.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> the ones who flee away from the truth are doomed to be punished by it.
> 
> I'd like to imagine that in that very moment it hit him.


his slay count is 400+


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 13, 2020)

he has a gigamanlet face


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 13, 2020)

By being 6'5


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 13, 2020)

i mog


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 13, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> I cannot. I will rope tomorrow.


Last seen 35 minutes ago · Viewing thread _im sirly ready for sex now no more playing_


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

noped said:


> u said b4 it was 2000+?
> 
> Also irrelevant bc he has status halo


he was either larping or i misheard because i cant find the clip and if you do the math thats pretty close to impossible.

jfl if you think he would have the same bodycount if he was 5'10 psl 5 with the same status.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

noped said:


> uhhhhh yeah u can, 2 girls a week = 100 girls a year
> 
> 4 years + tindermaxxing + having own apartment/car = 400 lays.
> 
> And considering most his lays r from status boost its nothing special. Mirin his insane frame tho for gymcelling but not mirin his laycount


when i said "nearly impossible" i meant relevant to when he last claimed 200 slays. not enough time in between then and now unless he slayed like twice daily.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

His frame is too big, neck too short, and his skull is too small to ever look good in clothing (is really limited to only wearing loose clothing, which exaggerates his proportion issue even more), and physique wise his short neck failos him. Essentially Has the appeal of a brute pinhead.



















He’ll never look as good as someone with a more proportional frame and skull, especially in clothing. Chico mogs.
















He also inherited his uncles small cucky mouth and weak under eye support lmao.















PS, to anyone wondering who he is, this guy is one of the most moronic popular YouTube/twitch political commentators out there, and being a communist has nothing to do with it. He’s just brain dead.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 13, 2020)

*im only 6'1 and it is manlet tier ngl tbh. its one of the reasons i rarely leave my mother's basement. as soon as i leave the house i get mogged*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 13, 2020)

i cope by knowing i heightmog him by 5 inches and that after gymceling my body will mog his


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> His frame is too big, neck too short, and his skull is too small to ever look good in clothing (is really limited to only wearing loose clothing, which exaggerates his proportion issue even more), and physique wise his short neck failos him. Essentially Has the appeal of a brute pinhead.
> View attachment 227519
> View attachment 227529
> View attachment 227537
> ...







KEEP CRYING FOR HIM, HEROIC PROPORTIONS ARE IDEAL.

"HIS FRAME IS TOO BIG"


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> KEEP CRYING FOR HIM, HEROIC PROPORTIONS ARE IDEAL.
> 
> "HIS FRAME IS TOO BIG"



Guarantee 90+% of prime women prefer Chico to him.














Just admit you have a thing for daddybears bro, it’s okay, this just isn’t the forum for that


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Guarantee 90+% of prime women prefer Chico to him.
> View attachment 227614
> View attachment 227615
> 
> ...











of course chico mogs him. however both of them mog 99% of the male population with their insane face + height combo.

also @knajjd ban this faggot asap son, he just referred to hasan piker as his daddybear


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> of course chico mogs him. however both of them mog 99% of the male population with their insane face + height combo.
> 
> also @knajjd ban this faggot asap son, he just referred to hasan piker as his daddybear


Quit projecting, I said he’s YOUR daddybear, if I’m wrong hop off his dick and this thread


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Quit projecting, I said he’s YOUR daddybear, if I’m wrong hop off his dick and this thread


jfl at you knowing terminology like that, how much time do you spend in gay communities you utter homosexual??? @knajjd @knajjd @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> jfl at you knowing terminology like that, how much time do you spend in gay communities you utter homosexual??? @knajjd @knajjd @knajjd



Terminology like what?


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Terminology like what?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


Just accept your attraction to Hasan, it’s okay, but this forum isn’t for you. @knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Just accept your attraction to Hasan, it’s okay, but this forum isn’t for you. @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


Yeah your gayometer is going crazy, for you to not be banned from this forum it could never go higher than 2, yet yours is at 8-9. Explain yourself


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 13, 2020)

Incel


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah your gayometer is going crazy, for you to not be banned from this forum it could never go higher than 2, yet yours is at 8-9. Explain yourself


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Incel




Real talk, How insecure do you have to be to wear that much shit jewelry, as a man jfl


moggingmachine said:


>


There it goes again, you keep getting turned on by Hasan, get off the thread if it’s getting your gayometer that high! @knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Incel







he rejected the witch faced subhuman because she wasnt up to his chad standards in that clip you utter autist.


Golden Glass said:


> Real talk, How insecure do you have to be to wear that much shit jewelry, as a man jfl
> 
> There it goes again, you keep getting turned on by Hasan, get off the thread if it’s getting your gayometer that high! @knajjd


----------



## Dogs (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> His frame is too big, neck too short, and his skull is too small to ever look good in clothing (is really limited to only wearing loose clothing, which exaggerates his proportion issue even more), and physique wise his short neck failos him. Essentially Has the appeal of a brute pinhead.
> View attachment 227519
> View attachment 227529
> View attachment 227537
> ...


Ngl from this post I actually think having a proportional frame is more aesthetic than having a crazy bideltoid etc frame. But there is definitely a niche for huge frame.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Dogs said:


> Ngl from this post I actually think having a proportional frame is more aesthetic than having a crazy bideltoid etc frame. But there is definitely a niche for huge frame.


small frame cope


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> small frame cope


Get out of here and go find yourself some big hairy guy like Hasan since that’s how you like ‘em


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Get out of here and go find yourself some big hairy guy like Hasan since that’s how you like ‘em







@knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> @knajjd


You have to get that under control or I’m afraid you’ll be banned soon. Srs


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You have to get that under control or I’m afraid you’ll be banned soon. Srs


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


@knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


@knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


If you’re getting that turned on by a man you shouldn’t be here... @knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If you’re getting that turned on by a man you shouldn’t be here... @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


Still too gay... @knajjd


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> he rejected the witch faced subhuman because she wasnt up to his chad standards in that clip you utter autist.





moggingmachine said:


> he rejected the witch faced subhuman because she wasnt up to his chad standards in that clip you utter autist.



Cuck eyes


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


How’d you get more turned on by men? Last time it was 5 now it’s 6?


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> How’d you get more turned on by men? Last time it was 5 now it’s 6?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


@knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


@knajjd


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


Guess this forum is for homos, since @knajjd wonr ban you.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Guess this forum is for homos, since @knajjd wonr ban you.








this autistic faggot actually thought tagging knajjd did anything


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Guess this forum is for homos, since @knajjd wonr ban you.





moggingmachine said:


> this autistic faggot actually thought tagging knajjd did anything



You didn’t deny it, over.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You didn’t deny it, over.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


Wait I just realized you’re the OP, no wonder you’re so defensive about being attracted to Hasan Piker lmfao makes sense now


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Wait I just realized you’re the OP, no wonder you’re so defensive about being attracted to Hasan Piker lmfao makes sense now


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 14, 2020)

He looks recessed


----------



## MicroPenis (Jan 14, 2020)

by having a life and stuff like that and not seeking out chads to admire online in a latent homosexual way 

pretty standard formula ngl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Guarantee 90+% of prime women prefer Chico to him.
> View attachment 227614
> View attachment 227615
> 
> ...


Comparing supermodel to a political commentator...


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 14, 2020)

Skullcel faggot. and a massive soycuck commie.

Hope some Jihadcel gets him in the future.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Comparing supermodel to a political commentator...


Blur out just their faces and Chico skull and proportion mogs him. Again, the guy is too big for his tiny skull, and looks comical in physique and clothes. The logical conclusion of there supposedly not being too wide a frame is that this body.....




Is preferable to these bodies:







Comical.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Blur out just their faces and Chico skull and proportion mogs him. Again, the guy is too big for his tiny skull, and looks comical in physique and clothes. The logical conclusion of there supposedly not being too wide a frame is that this body.....
> View attachment 227891
> 
> Is preferable to these bodies:
> ...


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Blur out just their faces and Chico skull and proportion mogs him. Again, the guy is too big for his tiny skull, and looks comical in physique and clothes. The logical conclusion of there supposedly not being too wide a frame is that this body.....
> View attachment 227891
> 
> Is preferable to these bodies:
> ...


That huge fuck is not the guy we are talking about so what are you even saying 

Just shut up autist


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 14, 2020)

He shouldn't open his mouth. He talks subhuman


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> That huge fuck is not the guy we are talking about so what are you even saying
> 
> Just shut up autist


Cope away then, the point is there’s such a thing as having an unproportional body, and the guy in the OP has it, literally looks like Dr. Eggman proportion.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Cope away then, the point is there’s such a thing as having an unproportional body, and the guy in the OP has it, literally looks like Dr. Eggman proportion.
> View attachment 227903


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Cope away then, the point is there’s such a thing as having an unproportional body, and the guy in the OP has it, literally looks like Dr. Eggman proportion.
> View attachment 227903
> View attachment 227904


Cope with your 1 inch bideltoid.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Cope with your 1 inch bideltoid.


proportional 20-21 inch bideltoid with good skull>>>comical brute-tier 26-27 inch bideltoid with tiny skull but keep fantasizing


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> proportional 20-21 inch bideltoid with good skull>>>comical brute-tier 26-27 inch bideltoid with tiny skull but keep fantasizing


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> proportional 20-21 inch bideltoid with good skull>>>comical brute-tier 26-27 inch bideltoid with tiny skull but keep fantasizing


Your frame is shit
Keep coping


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 14, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> his slay count is 400+


How would you be so sure of he validity of that number?

Was it _you_ he slayed 400 times?


----------



## TheChosenChad (Jan 14, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> This guy looks down on lookism.net for its "obsession with skulls", but then he gets utterly humbled by som female gook streamer who bragged about how her jawline is better than his.


What streamer was it?That jasmine chick?


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 14, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> What streamer was it?That jasmine chick?


no it was 39daph


----------



## TheChosenChad (Jan 14, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> How would you be so sure of he validity of that number?
> 
> Was it _you_ he slayed 400 times?



I believe it.Then again he does seem socially awkward at times,but many women throw them self's at him as well.



moggingmachine said:


> no it was 39daph


 Ah ok


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 14, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


>


i will mog this shit out of this gigachadlite


----------

